# forlana consort



## Hiapoe (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm new on this forum.
Just wanted to check it out here as I love classical music!
I'm a 26 year old belgian.

I sing in a vocal ensemble called forlana consort (8 people) and we sing old 15-16th century music.

Check the website, there's quite some samples to download: 
http://www.forlanaconsort.com
You can choose between english or dutch (for you who might speak dutch )

Let me know what you think about it!

Hiapoe


----------

